# VPN connection



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Is there any problem with the Uber app if you install VPN on your smartphone? Let say you connected to server in the UK but you are actually driving in the USA.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Good question.
I have ExpressVPN which kicks in whenever I am out and my phone connects to the open xfinitywifi nextwork.
There is a momentary loss of connectivity while it connects the Chicago server.
I do DD. One of these days I will try connecting to a European server to see what happens.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Good question.
> I have ExpressVPN which kicks in whenever I am out and my phone connects to the open xfinitywifi nextwork.
> There is a momentary loss of connectivity while it connects the Chicago server.
> I do DD. One of these days I will try connecting to a European server to see what happens.


Try Free VPN


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Be careful with VPNs if you use DoorDash. Last week, DD changed something so that if you are running a VPN, orders will not come through and all you will get are messages that you missed an order and it will keep pausing you. It took me a few days to realize that turning off the VPN fixed the problem.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

As horribly bug-ridden as the app is without a VPN, I can't imagine it not being worse with VPN. And DD keeps making it worse. I had 2-step decline and now its back to 3-step decline. But still with the many random bugs, such as when my current delivery disappears and I have to shut down and restart to see it. DD has the worst software team in the business!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

FL_Steve said:


> As horribly bug-ridden as the app is without a VPN, I can't imagine it not being worse with VPN. And DD keeps making it worse. I had 2-step decline and now its back to 3-step decline. But still with the many random bugs, such as when my current delivery disappears and I have to shut down and restart to see it. DD has the worst software team in the business!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I did a test, 
The missed delivery thing occurs with VPN on as well as with VPN off.
I get maybe 2 or 3 of them per day.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> I did a test,
> The missed delivery thing occurs with VPN on as well as with VPN off.
> I get maybe 2 or 3 of them per day.


It might depend on what kind of VPN. I use Adguard on my phone to block ads in apps. It creates a fake VPN to do that. It's possible that some of the trackers that the dasher app uses was being blocked by Adguard and so that's why I was having the problem. I wasn't alone though and many people on reddit mentioned they were having the same problem. I told them that if they were running a VPN to try turning it off and it worked for them.


----------

